

Ask YC: cheap/crowdsourced translations? - davidw

I need to translate a few (10's) of strings for a site I have.  It's not important that the quality be stellar; it's all pretty standard stuff, and I don't really want to farm it out as a one-off job to a translation agency or something like that.<p>Any recommendations?
======
mahmud
I was once hired to fix the arabic translation done by someone on
TranslatorBase.com

check 'em out :-)

~~~
davidw
I'm wondering if there's anything more... "web two-ish" that people have used.
I could probably just hassle a friend or something to do the translation; it's
so small. But I'm curious. That looks like a decent site if you have a larger
document.

~~~
mahmud
What languages? I would do Arabic for you pro-bono, and it's up to you to
donate something to any one of these:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Palestinian_charities>

:-)

~~~
davidw
German in this case, but like I said, I'm pretty sure I can dig up someone
locally that does German, so mostly I'm curious about services that do this
kind of stuff.

~~~
InstntIntrprtr
Few tens of strings? I'll give it a try. Just pass over the first, let's say,
twenty strings in a follow-up comment. German native speaker here.

------
dpapathanasiou
Have you tried Mechanical Turk?

------
fookyong
this is pretty much exactly what you're looking for:

<http://mygengo.com/>

